# Baby hawks in my back yard



## bluebird26 (Jun 20, 2009)

I came back from grocery shopping and I heard a weird bird crying in my backyard. I thought it was a baby america bald eagle at first but I looked for more pictures online and it seems to be a baby hawk. We got some numbers from the animal humane society but nobody is calling us back. It's been 6 hours so far and nothing! There is another one on the other side of the fence. I feel I should toss them some meat or something so they can eat but I don't want to interfere with mother nature. Do you think it'd be ok to try to feed them?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 20, 2009)

Absolutely. I think it is a myth that the mom would smell you on the chick - and then reject it.

Can you put the two birds together, might make them less stressed.

Maybe put some hamburger meat near them, as well.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 20, 2009)

a little raw meat would be fine, i personally would wear rubber gloves while you cut it up into small bitesize pieces for them so your smell doesn't get onto it.

just put it on a little plate near to them and maybe fill a very large shallow bowl with some water too.

we had a very sick harrier bird land in our garden once on holiday and we fed it bits of salami and some water to try and save it but i think it had been poisoned or something because it died.



it was a beautiful bird though.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 22, 2009)

if you want to handle the birds you should put on rubber kitchen gloves and rub them in grass and dirt, i would also see if you could make sure they get food, if you dont hear back from the company by tonight i would bring them indoors and make sure to feed them every two hours (make sure they get some water too)


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2009)

how are the birdies? did the wildlife people come and collect them? is there any where you can drop them off?


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jul 10, 2009)

omg take a pic!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I couldn't give you an update on this sooner. Thank you for all your suggestions. I think I that day I almost went crazy because I saw one of the was really sick and getting worse by the the minute. Luckily somebody from the willife rescue came in and picked them up. The found the mom dead nearby, who knows what happened. My neighbour and I share a huge tree and we saw a big nest, so that was probably their home.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 13, 2009)

oh that's sad. i hope they are well taken care of now though


----------



## Southmyrtle89 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is a terrible thing to say, but the best thing you can do is leave them alone. Birds do leave their nests before they are able to fully fly and the mother bird has the job of finding them and feeding them on the ground. If you are around the bird, though, the mother will stay away and taking it inside will insure it's abandonment. It is also illegal to care for/raise/keep a wild bird. If you take it inside and begin to care for it, the bird will need to be rehabilitated by a wildlife center and could possibly spend a lifetime in captivity. You also don't have the proper knowledge of what to feed it. If you alter it's diet in any way it could hurt the bird.

Again, the best thing to do is leave it. You made the phone calls and if you have pets keep them from the backyard so that the bird isn't disturbed.

I know your instincts tell you to care for it, but try to refrain. The sad truth is that the places you called probably won't be able to do much for the bird as is. They usually don't take in baby birds as they try to interfere with nature as little as possible. Unless it's hurt.


----------

